# Good Start to the Year (Pics)



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Well Papapete and I got back from our annual pheasant trip out in central ND. We bird hunted in the daytime and called coyotes in the mornings and evenings over 2 1/2 days.

Total we called in 11 coyotes, got shots at 7, and killed 5.

All coyotes were called in with my new Preymaster PM-4.

Here is my first solo triple. 7 coyotes came in on this stand. I had a 4th come in, I got cocky, and rushed the shot. Dumb mistake. I should have let him come in closer, as Papa had a 5th coming into him on the other side of the hill. This stand is one of our best. We have called it 3 times and have never had less than 5 coyotes come in.










Next is one we called in for Papapete. It was ranged at 29 yards and closing hard. Nice male.



















Next is on the way home we stopped at my uncles. This one gave us the slip, so we crested the other side of the hill and got him to come out of the brush. We left the rangfinder but figured 30-40 yards. This shows why calling can be a great two man sport. I never saw him from my vantage point, but Papapete did. I would have left the stand thinking I called nothing in.



















Here is my father in laws cabin. It has all the necessities...outhouse, wood stove, lanterns, etc.










At night we sit around the fire and use a hot piece of rebar to brand things into the logs of the cabin.










And finally, some skinning pictures.




























Oh yeah, we also shot some pheasants. :lol:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Looks like you have had a good year thus far! Get them before everyone and there brother goes out and try's to get them in!

Sweet pics!


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

That did it! Now I cant take anymore and have to go out.

What a great way to start the year off! BTW, the cabin is awesome but what I want to know is what kind of skinning utensil is that on the fencepost and exactly what time of day is it? :beer:

Nice job fellas!

Jaybic


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Jaybic said:


> I want to know is what kind of skinning utensil is that on the fencepost and exactly what time of day is it? :beer:


That orange thing is a tail stripper. It was right before our big turkey feed when the wives and kids come out. We were done hunting for the day. We got our five limits of roosters by 1 PM. :wink:


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

Fallguy, you're too modest. Good start to the year? I'd say a GREAT start, especially pulling in seven yotes on one stand. The most I've ever called in on a single set-up was three. I've shot plenty of doubles on stands but never a triple so that's quite a feat for you to bag three. Hope the luck continues. Anyone else have some good stories about the hunt?


----------



## WIdawg22 (Sep 18, 2008)

7 coyotes, what a honey hole!


----------



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

nice job.. what gun do you got there i think i shoot the same thing


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Fallguy,

I seen the tail stripper, its the other item(beverage) on the fencepost I was talking about. 

Jaybic

P.s. If I had a two day trip like that, I woulda been in the beer early too!

Jaybic


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

kvernum

I shoot a Weatherby Vanguard 223. I absolutely love it. The next rifle I buy will be another Vanguard.

Jaybic

A guy needs to have a little "liquid bravery" to stand up to those fleas on the dogs. :lol:


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Nothin like some barley pop to finish off a good yote hunt! :lol:


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

great pics and stories...thanks for sharing..


----------



## YoteSlapper (Mar 12, 2007)

Very Nice!

Looks like the caller was a good incvestment. At that rate you'll have it paid off in no time.

YoteSlapper


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

YoteSlapper said:


> Very Nice!
> 
> Looks like the caller was a good incvestment. At that rate you'll have it paid off in no time.
> 
> YoteSlapper


Yeah just hope we take care of it. We had it blow off of a fencepost on one stand so I need to baby it and make sure I keep it in good condition.


----------

